# snowboard pants for short guys 5'5"



## theorist (Feb 11, 2008)

hi. does anyone know a good pants brand for guys that are around 5'5"?

unfortunately most of the pants out there is geared towards taller guys and my pants always drag on the floor and get damaged.

any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I feel your pain, I'm not super short at 5'10" but I get that problem as well. I just got some rip curl pants that have a snap in the back attaching like halfway up my calf to hold the pants up from my heels. And had foursquare pants with a heavy duty fabric around the bottom hem which held up great for like 5 years of getting walked on.

Seems like the tend for snowboard pants is to have a bunch of pant scrunched up by your boots these days. Maybe look into non snowboard brand pants like Patagonia or north face :dunno:. Or see if a tailor can alter them for you.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I know Burton makes their cargo snowboarding pants in a short. You may want to check them out. I guess it really depends on your waist size though since they are usually about 2 in shorter on the inseam compared to the regular length. 

Cargo Snowboard Pant - Short | Burton Snowboards

You could also look into some of the non-snowboard specific outdoor companies like Arcteryx, Patagonia, and Mountain Hardwear that also sell snow pants in a short length.

Arcteryx Sabre Pant | Arcteryx for sale at US Outdoor Store
Men's Returnia
Patagonia Men's Snowshot Pants - Short for Skiing and Snowboarding


----------



## lalaboard (Oct 13, 2013)

how about ladies ? ?? They would be shorter length


on second thoughts maybe to neat around the crotch area


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Measure your inseam with your boots on which would make it much easier to find a pair of pants that actually fit...


----------



## theorist (Feb 11, 2008)

devilwithin said:


> i know burton makes their cargo snowboarding pants in a short. You may want to check them out. I guess it really depends on your waist size though since they are usually about 2 in shorter on the inseam compared to the regular length.
> 
> cargo snowboard pant - short | burton snowboards
> 
> ...


thanks! Super helpful!


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Sure thing...looks like a few of those links aren't working now though. Not sure what is up. Anyhow, at least you have a few shorter length options. 

Just do a google search for the following pants and then make sure you look for the short option of them. usually they will also post the sizing chart.

Burton Cargo Snowboard Pant - Short
Arcteryx Sabre Pant - Short (I think they only come in the carbon and tobiko colors for short)
Mountain Hardwear Returnia - Short
Patagonia Snowshot Pants - Short


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

686 Smarty Cargo's come in a short as well.


----------

